# How Does This Mix Sound?



## crin54 (Jan 9, 2015)

I am bringing my baby home on Sunday and am finalizing all the details. Last on my list is food mix. She will be coming home with a quart size Ziploc bag of the breeder's mix and I want to transition her to a mix of my own. Here's what I was thinking:

*1-Halo Spot's Stew Grain-Free Healthy Weight Whitefish & Salmon* (Halo Spot's Stew seafood was listed in the breeder's mix, so I figured this would be one less adjustment for her, hopefully):
*Ingredients:* Whitefish, salmon, eggs, whole peas, pea protein, ground peas, vegetable broth, potatoes, pea fiber, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid ), flaxseed, salmon oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), sweet potatoes, apples, green beans, carrots, alfalfa, blueberries, cranberries, zucchini, calcium sulfate, dl-methionine, potassium chloride, taurine, inulin, monocalcium phosphate, salt, l-carnitine, sodium selenite, ascorbic acid (preservative), Vitamins (vitamin A acetate, Vitamin D3 supplement, Vitamin E supplement, Vitamin B12 supplement, choline bitartrate, niacin supplement, d-Calcium pantothenate, L-Ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate, riboflavin supplement, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, biotin], Minerals [zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, magnesium sulfate, copper sulfate, cobalt carbonate, calcium iodate, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, magnesium proteinate, cobalt proteinate), dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried bifidobacterium longum fermentation product, dried lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product. 
*Guaranteed Analysis: *Crude Protein 33.0% (Min), Crude Fat 14.0% (Min), Crude Fiber 5% (Max), Moisture 10.0% (Max), Ash 6.5% (Max), Taurine 0.1% (Min), Omega 6 Fatty Acids* 3.1% (Min), Omega 3 Fatty Acids* 0.50% (Min) 
*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Cat Food Nutrient Profiles
*Calorie Content MW (Calculated):* 4,084 kcal/kg, 416 kcal/cup

*2-**Natural Balance L.I.D. Limited Ingredient Diets Green Pea & Duck*
*Ingredients: *Peas, Duck, Duck Meal, Pea Protein, Canola Oil, Flaxseed, Natural Flavor, Calcium Carbonate, Choline Chloride, Taurine, DL-methionine, Natural Mixed Tocopherols, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Potassium Iodide, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid.
*Guaranteed Analysis: *Crude Protein 30.0% min, Crude Fat 12.0% min, Crude Fiber 4.0% max, Moisture 10.0% max, Taurine 0.16% min, Omega-6 Fatty Acids 2.3% min, Omega-3 Fatty Acids 1.0% min
*Calories: *Metabolizable energy 3572 kcal/kg, 410 kcal/8 oz cup (calculated).

*3-Solid Gold Katz-N-Flocken*
*Ingredients:* Lamb, Chicken Meal, Peas, Brown Rice, Pea Protein, Ocean Fish Meal, Pearled Barley, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols), Dried Eggs, Natural Flavors, Flaxseed, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Potassium Chloride, DL-Methionine, Salmon Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols), L-Carnitine, Dried Chicory Root, Carrots, Pumpkin, Apples, Cranberries, Blueberries, Broccoli, Parsley, Spearmint, Almond Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols), Sesame Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols), Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Kelp, Thyme, Lentils, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Niacin, Ferrous Sulfate, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Sulfate, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Manganese Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Folic Acid, Calcium Iodate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Rosemary Extract, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product. 
*Guaranteed Analysis: *Crude Protein (Min.) 34.0%, Crude Fat (Min.) 12.0%, Crude Fiber (Max.) 3.0%, Moisture (Max.) 10.0%, Vitamin E (Min.) 250 IU/kg, Taurine (Min.) 0.15%, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) (Min.) 50 mg/kg^, L-Carnitine (Min.) 25 mg/kg^, Omega 6 Fatty Acids (Min.) 1.60%^, Omega 3 Fatty Acids (Min.) 1.00%^, DHA (Doxosahexaenoic Acid) (Min.) 0.05%^, Lactic Acid Bacteria (Min.) (Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei ) 2 x 105 cfu/g^ 
^Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Cat Food Nutrient Profiles.
*Calories: *Metabolizable Energy (calculated) 
3525 kcal/kg 
375 kcal/cup

Ideally, I would like to get all 3 foods in the mix at the same store. I am going to try for PetCo, but there is another pet store in the same area that should carry them as well. Any suggestions about any or all of these foods or substitutes?? THANKS!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks like a great mix to me!  I used Natural Balance and Solid Gold in Lily's food mix as well and she liked them. I've heard of other hedgehogs not liking Natural Balance though, just so you're forewarned of that. Hopefully she will!

One other note that may not be an issue anyway - Babies are usually fine with getting a little higher fat since they're growing. And some hedgehogs are runners with high metabolism and need higher fat in order to stay healthy. Most hedgehogs would do fine on a mix like this one. But I just wanted to mention it, so you can make sure to monitor her weight and body shape to be sure she continues to gain weight and grow as she needs to. Every hedgie is different & grows at different speeds, but as long as you see weight gain and her body shape stays either with straight sides (runner types are usually like this) or tear drop shaped, she's probably fine. If she's not gaining weight or if you notice her sides dipping in, she may need a higher fat food mixed in with the others to help out.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

As for two of the same brands, Halo has a great low weight food, it's Game Bird and Natural Balance has Green Pea and chicken is low in fat too. I use the game bird now and I used the Green Pea and Chicken before. When your baby gets older or start putting on weight it won't be to hard to switch to a lower fat food. :grin:

I like your mix a lot though! I use one very similar.


----------



## crin54 (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks guys!! I'm just trying to do my best!!


----------



## crin54 (Jan 9, 2015)

So, the breeder just told me that the Halo Spot's Stew she uses is the chicken one. I guess I need to go back to the pet store!! Is the Halo a really good chicken choice or is there one that is better?? I have to transition in 2 new foods, what's one more?!?!


----------



## crin54 (Jan 9, 2015)

I ended up with this one yesterday:
*Halo Spot's Stew Sensitive Cat Seafood Medley*
*Ingredients:*
Salmon, Eggs, Pea Protein, Trout, Oats, Pearled Barley, Vegetable Broth, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Whole Peas, Tuna, Chicken Liver, Flax Seed, Salmon Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Pea Fiber, Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Blueberries, Green Beans, Carrots, Cranberries, Zucchini, Alfalfa, Inulin, Calcium Sulfate, DL-Methionine, Potassium Chloride, Taurine, Salt, Vitamins (Folic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Choline Bitartrate, Niacin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin), Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Cobalt Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Magnesium Proteinate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium longum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum Fermentation Product. 
*Guaranteed Analysis:*
Crude Protein 32.0% (Min), Crude Fat 16.0% (Min), Crude Fiber 6.5% (Max), Moisture 10.0% (Max), Ash 6.5% (Max), Taurine 0.1% (Min), Omega 6 Fatty Acids* 3.1% (Min), Omega 3 Fatty Acids* 0.45% (Min) *Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Cat Food Nutrient Profiles
*Calorie Content ME (calculated):* 4,440 kcal/kg, 444 kcal/cup

Should I stick with that one, or switch to a chicken or turkey?? I have read about stinky poops with seafood for some and not for others. So I have duck, lamb, and need/want one more protein source. Suggestions would be WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think it should be fine!  It won't be the main/only protein in her mix, which should help, and I've read some comments that speculate that low-quality fish ingredients is the cause of stinky poop, not high quality fish like what's in this food. So I think it would be worth trying if you don't want to worry about taking it back. If she doesn't like it or if she does end up with smelly poop from it, you can sometimes return an open bag of food with the receipt as long as at least half of the food is still there.

For other proteins, I'd go with chicken, turkey, or rabbit. Nature's Variety has rabbit, not sure what other brands. I like Nature's Variety, though you have to check the protein & fat percentages, they tend to be higher than most other foods. Merrick's is a good brand as well, and Innova. Or you could stick with the Halo chicken one as well, since she's already been getting that.


----------



## crin54 (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't mind returning it if there is a better option. I am so new to all of this and it's getting a little confusing!! P


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Food is definitely one of the more confusing parts for new hedgie owners! Really, a lot of it is just trying a food & seeing how it works for your hedgie. Even if you have the perfect food in terms of great ingredients, right percentages, etc., it's useless if your hedgie won't eat it. Personally, since you already have the food, I'd just give it a try & see what she thinks and how she does with it.  You're already several steps ahead of a lot of people by mixing three foods, and actively trying to get different proteins, as well as having foods from different companies. So you're doing just fine!


----------



## crin54 (Jan 9, 2015)

Kelsey- THANK YOU!!!!!! You have been so helpful!!! I guess I will just give what I have a shot. I am thinking to stick with the breeder's mix for a week or two and introduce mealworms to start. Then add in one food at a time, giving it time in between new foods. Would I introduce one food and slowly phase out the breeder's mix, then add in a new one, and then the third??


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, that's exactly it.  I'm glad to have been able to help! I hope your girl likes the foods you've picked out!


----------

